# Claims office



## questin

Hi!
I see some possibilities but look like not very common:
- _tvrzení kancelář
- kancelář reklamaci...
_Whis is the usual Czech expression, please?


----------



## K.u.r.t

reklamační oddělení


----------



## Emys

Maybe: reklamační kancelář, but it seems to be in insurance company. I don't know if there is a specific name in Czech. Something like (Kancelář pro) Hlášení škod, (Oddělení) Likvidace pojistných událostí.
Claim means hlášení o škodě/škodné události (reclamación de siniestro en campo de seguros)


----------



## questin

Muchas gracias!


----------

